# Подскажите пожалуйста где производят эти баяны



## Petrbayan (25 Ноя 2014)

Подскажите пожалуйста где производят эти баяны


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:47) писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста где производят эти баяны
> Это Гусаровский "Юпитер"? Ходят слухи, что в Корее


----------



## Petrbayan (25 Ноя 2014)

vev (25.11.2014, 16:49) писал:


> Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:47) писал:
> 
> 
> > Подскажите пожалуйста где производят эти баяны
> ...


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:52) писал:


> Интересно!


А что в этом интересного? Farinelli делают в Китае, хотя название, вроде, с закосом под итальянца. Половину немцев делают там же. Почему "Юпитер" не может быть сделан в Корее?


----------



## Petrbayan (25 Ноя 2014)

vev (25.11.2014, 16:55) писал:


> Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:52) писал:
> 
> 
> > Интересно!
> ...


А есть сайт производителя в Корее?


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:59) писал:


> А есть сайт производителя в Корее?


Издеваетесь?! Кто ж об это открыто скажет?!
Продает их в Москве Гусаров. Вот у него сайт есть


----------



## Petrbayan (25 Ноя 2014)

vev (25.11.2014, 17:05) писал:


> Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > А есть сайт производителя в Корее?
> ...


Кажется этой информации уже пора просочиться на свет, не такая уж и страшная тайна. От этого только всем легче станет.


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 17:08) писал:


> vev (25.11.2014, 17:05) писал:
> 
> 
> > Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 16:59) писал:
> ...


Да эту тему на форуме уже раз десять поднимали за последнее время. Поищите

Вот сайт производителя

Ветка с обсуждением


----------



## zet10 (25 Ноя 2014)

Иш чаго захотел?...Сайт производителя... Еще один "Гусар" нашелся!
Петя,а ты в космос летал?


----------



## Petrbayan (25 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (25.11.2014, 19:44) писал:


> Иш чаго захотел?...Сайт производителя... Еще один "Гусар" нашелся!
> Петя,а ты в космос летал?


Юра, после того как я летал к тебе в Москву и детально изучив черное дерево Бразильской породы, мне ни какой космос не страшен!


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (25.11.2014, 21:50) писал:


> Юра, после того как я летал к тебе в Москву и детально изучив черное дерево Бразильской породы, мне ни какой космос не страшен!


А поподробнее? Что за дерево? Почему оно почернело? От горя?


----------



## zet10 (26 Ноя 2014)

Ех Петр!Я думал что из тебя выйдет настоящий Качмонавт, но видно я ошибся... Работа по древесине видно больше тебе по душе...
Ну а что касаемо твоего вопроса,попытаюсь ответить 
"Смерть Кощея, как известно, в игле. Игла – в яйце, яйцо – в утке, утка – в зайце, заяц – в сундуке. А сундук на дубе."
Это что касаемо Г


----------



## Petrbayan (26 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (26.11.2014, 02:16) писал:


> Ех Петр!Я думал что из тебя выйдет настоящий Качмонавт, но видно я ошибся... Работа по древесине видно больше тебе по душе...
> Ну а что касаемо твоего вопроса,попытаюсь ответить
> "Смерть Кощея, как известно, в игле. Игла – в яйце, яйцо – в утке, утка – в зайце, заяц – в сундуке. А сундук на дубе."
> Это что касаемо Г


Нашел!


----------



## zet10 (26 Ноя 2014)

Молодец! Теперь твоя душенька я надеюсь успокоилась)) утри нос Гусарову,так его))... Итальянцев ты уже утер!


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2014)

А что есть фото шилдика с баяна с надписью "made in Korea"?

*zet10*, 
Юра, а на avito это ошибка с 225 тр за Scandalli Choromo или так оно и есть?


----------



## zet10 (26 Ноя 2014)

Жень а зачем? Вдруг тогда их перестанут покупать?


----------



## MisterX (27 Ноя 2014)

Кстати, инстр не так уж плох. Достаточно яркий. И механички лёёёгонькие. Для школы-нормуль. Только в лев мех пружинка сломалась-и копец. Чтобы починить всю мех надо вывернуть, чтобы добраться. И летят они оооочень часто


----------



## qwark (19 Окт 2015)

MisterX (27.11.2014, 09:11) писал:


> Только в лев мех пружинка сломалась-и копец. Чтобы починить всю мех надо вывернуть, чтобы добраться. И летят они оооочень часто


 Откуда такая информация? Я  слышал обратные отзывы владельцев, что корейские Юпитеры могут конкурировать с Бариновскими! И сам немного пробовал, ничего плохого сказать не могу


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2015)

Да пробуйте на здоровье,у нас в музыкальной школе купили две штуки и не прошло и года а выборная система уже екнулась,пружины полетели... Странный у нас народ ей богу,корейцы от нас везут к себе наши Юпитера и итальянские инструменты,т.е все лучшее, нам сбагривают свой хлам,а мы и радешеньки,у нас веть менталитет лишь бы все дешево было,все хотим кого-то "надуть", а получается сами себе "бяку"делаем... Меняйте мышление господа любители- профессионалы, сколько можно в "навозе" копаться!


----------



## qwark (19 Окт 2015)

Пролемы только с пружинами?


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2015)

А Вам этого мало? Качество настройки,компрессии,аккорда тоже оставляет желать лучшего..в Европе на таких инструментах ни кто не играет( Если же конечно они не "завуалированы" скажем под какое нибуть название типа "Paganiniana-Super Grand" или что то в этом духе).Задумайтесь почему?неужели Вы считаете,что там музыканты более бездарные чем у нас?Отнють,в чем то может даже наоборот,например в культуре звука.


----------



## qwark (20 Окт 2015)

zet10 (19.10.2015, 19:16) писал:


> Странный у нас народ ей богу,корейцы от нас везут к себе наши Юпитера и итальянские инструменты,т.е все лучшее, нам сбагривают свой хлам,а мы и радешеньки,у нас веть менталитет лишь бы все дешево было,все хотим кого-то "надуть", а получается сами себе "бяку"делаем


 Ничего странного.Корейские Юпитера стоят в 2 раза дешевле.Не у всех есть деньги на что то более дорогое


----------



## MAN (20 Окт 2015)

zet10 (19.10.2015, 19:16) писал:


> Меняйте мышление, господа любители-профессионалы.


 Юрий, Вы бы уж тогда сразу и подсказали нам где именно и почём можно нынче обменять мышление на _какую нибуть_ твёрдую валюту. А то _веть_ мыслей у нашего брата по причине странности менталитета и впрямь богато, да только грошей _отнють_ нема.


----------



## qwark (20 Окт 2015)

Нет хлеба? Пусть едят пирожные!


----------



## Jupiter (21 Окт 2015)

Проблема Гусаровского Юпитера,детского , не только в левой механике(кстати,и полноценные,четырёхголосные баяны у Гусарова имеют проблемы с левой механикой). Главная проблема- корпус. От него (когда он подсыхает) и появляются все остальные проблемы: механические- от перекоса левого полукорпуса или изгиба фанеры(на маленьких инструментах) ,на правой- от стальных пружин с обмотки ящиков(сняв крышку грифа легко в этом убедиться), полностью "расплывается" корейский аккорд, цельнопланочный. На маленьких цельная планка в левой стоит. Хотя попадаются инструменты (детские,двухголосные) вполне приличного качества. Один из трёх по процентовке... Жаль,что имя "Юпитер" паскудится...Хотя Гусаров может и хороший инструмент сделать...Наш, не корейский...Есть у него на это потенциал...но не хочет,видимо...Жаль...


----------



## hondaaccord (21 Окт 2015)

Юпитер: 
1) А аккордеоны, такое же "чудо" по качеству, как и кнопочное вышеперечисленное?
2) "Всплывают" эти "радости" через год, или?..
Спасибо!


----------



## MisterX (22 Окт 2015)

Это чууудо обычно всплывает по весне


----------

